# Intensive exercise with intervals 'more effective'



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2016)

Short bursts of intensive exercise provide a more "time-efficient" and realistic way of preventing, delaying and managing Type 2 diabetes and also losing weight, a study has found.

Small amounts of vigorous activity in quick successions are more "effective" compared to longer forms of exercise optimising the body's ability to use and store blood sugar, the research by the University of Leicester and the NIHR Leicester-Loughborough Diet, Lifestyle and Physical Activity Biomedical Research Unit (BRU) has found.

The paper 'The effects of high-intensity interval training on glucose regulation and insulin resistance: a meta-analysis' has been published in the journal_Obesity Reviews._

Obesity and Type 2 diabetes are linked, with over 80 per cent of people with the condition classed as overweight or obese -- diet and physical activity interventions are the cornerstones for management of both conditions.

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/01/160119074550.htm


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 20, 2016)

Any type of exercise has to be good for you . I wonder how much that cost us


----------



## Pine Marten (Feb 10, 2016)

I guess that means a few more of Gay's Gaspers...


----------



## Northerner (Feb 10, 2016)

Pine Marten said:


> I guess that means a few more of Gay's Gaspers...


On fast-forward?


----------



## Pine Marten (Feb 10, 2016)




----------

